# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.2 - HTC One S, 8X and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.2 - HTC One S, 8X and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.2 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC 8X (PM23300), HTC One S (PJ40100), Samsung GT-P1000N, LG F160L, ZTE F116!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.2 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *HTC 8X (PM23300)*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair, Unlock (in Test Mode), Repair CID, Repair IMEI.
- *HTC One S (PJ40100)* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Samsung GT-P1000N* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- *LG F160L* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *ZTE F116* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added support for Qualcomm QSC6240 Mobile processor.**Updated pinout picture (RESET pin was located and added) for HTC HD2 (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

